# Hi to you all, advice on first reptile



## Mark82 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello all Im wanting to get my first reptile, but a little unsure as to what would be good to break me in, initial option was to have gecko,they were something my uncle had when we were kids, but I have quite taken a shine to a family members Bearded dragon, set up cost isn't an issue, I also have two sons of 3 and 5 who will also be taking an active interest in the new addition, I'd be very grateful for any advice given, thanks, mark


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

I am a huge fan of beardies and think they make the perfect lizard, puppy tame, love being out, easy to look after once the initial setup is done and have great personalities I could go on!!!! 

Geckos are very nice but not my cup of tea.

Have you narrowed it down to just these two or are you open to suggestions?? Do you have limited space etc ???


----------



## Mark82 (Jun 4, 2012)

Open To any suggestions, these were the 2 I have had any type of experience with even if in a very small way


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Spiney tail monitors (ackies) are amazing you can keep a trio in a 4ft by 2ft by 2ft vivarium they are amazing I don't personally have any but friend do and wow on my to get list. They stay small Are inquestive and very tame and love to explore.

To be honest once you have the temps correct in a viv the husbandry is usually easy (for most species), have a google or look through the pictures/ threads on here to help and go for what you like, if you have the interest the passion will grow and your have a few of every rep out there


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Snakes. Snakes are awesome. :whistling2:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Snakes. Snakes are awesome. :whistling2:


I was going to suggest but there was no mention in the op so thought I would stay quite about snakes for once :bash:


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

I've just started out and I've got an 11 week beardie and I'm glad I did, once you have the viv and temps set up they are quite straight forward. Plus my 10 and 5 year old kids love him as he's out and awake in the daytime unlike geckos which mainly come out at night I believe.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Manic Marley said:


> I've just started out and I've got an 11 week beardie and I'm glad I did, once you have the viv and temps set up they are quite straight forward. Plus my 10 and 5 year old kids love him as he's out and awake in the daytime unlike geckos which mainly come out at night I believe.


Correct geckos are nocturnal So no good for entertaining the kids


----------



## Mark82 (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions guys but I can say snakes are off the menu ......for now anyway .so just keeping the option down to lizard types . And as for the gecko the nocturnal issue was some thing I over looked in my excitement lol


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Ackies, bearded dragon, skinks, chuckwalla, gecko, plated lizard, rankings dragon, Chameleon, Chinese water dragon, desert horned lizard, Are just a few 
Smallish lizards to consider :mf_dribble:


----------



## Mark82 (Jun 4, 2012)

Bloody hell it's like choosing from a Chinese take away menu.......... Hmmmmmm what to have ! Lol


----------



## Mark82 (Jun 4, 2012)

Thing is I have a great opportunity for a couple of free bearded dragons after they hatch, but I'm not making that reason Of getting a bearded. I want to make sure I make the right decision...


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

In this case as I stated before my beardies are brilliant wouldn't change them for the world !!!!

You can't go wrong with a Beardie :mf_dribble:


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Like you I also wanted a lizard but wasn't too sure what I wanted and never got one, then my mates had babies and he said I could have first pic and for free so I looked into them and asked him LOADS of questions on keeping them and decided I would have one. I'm so glad I did as not only did I get my lizard, my kids got a pet which they love and care for plus they love to show him off to their friends and also show off his live food lol. They have learnt so much about them. The only down side is on my wife's part as she now feels we all care about the beardie more than her (her feelings are right LOL.


----------



## Mark82 (Jun 4, 2012)

Cheers bud much appreciated, (forgive my lack of knowlage) do certain types grow certain lengths /size , not wanting anything to small though but I have seen some big boys in pet stores.....


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Barfed dragons grow to aroud
25-30"cm snout to vent and 25-30" of tail and a healthy adult weight of 250-300g

Rankings dragon which are a small version of a Beardie grow to about 12"


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

As long as you get a 4 foot viv you will be fine, they can look big and can/do grow big you will not notice or worry about its size as mine was just 4 weeks old and tiny when i had him but now he's 11 weeks and 2 days though he's doubled in size you don't notice as you are glued to the viv all the time you're home watching and talking to them :lol2: and then you want them to grow bigger so you can let them out to have a wonder or sit on your lap to watch TV.


----------



## Mark82 (Jun 4, 2012)

I understand that baby dragons can't be sexed ?? Would it be a problem if 6month a year down the line would same sexes fight ?


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

You can keep them in the same viv if their females but males i wouldnt, I keep mine in seprate vivs, I can monitor them better.. amount they eat, pooping, basking etc.


males may fight, and the only problem with a sexed group is the man can pester the female so much for nookie she can get stressed and may always be gravid which is defo not healthy.

Personally I keep them seperate 1 per viv


----------



## Mark82 (Jun 4, 2012)

Think i'll stick to just the 1 for now, I how ever really fancy the idea of scratch building my own viv . But I will post that in the appropriate section for advice


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

If you end up with a proven female you can always add another at a later date, just make sure their similar size, 

I'm a very hands on person in my job but terrible with wood getting a stack made by a member on here cheap but if you can do it go for it :2thumb:


----------



## Mark82 (Jun 4, 2012)

Fairly confident in my ability as a chippy. Lol although Im going to do plenty of home work as to my final set up . But the measurement given on here will be the size hall be going for


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Just remember the 2 rules

Measure twice cut once
And
Fail to prepare, prepare to fail :lol2:


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Blue tongue skink could be an excellent option. Very calm, curious, friendly lizards (providing they havnt had a horrible past and arent a tanimbar) and are easy to keep and maintain. The only issues would be that A) You can only keep one per enclosure B) A miniumum of a 4x2 enclosure, and C) you would never leave the house because theyre that fascinating.


----------



## Mark82 (Jun 4, 2012)

I do like the blue tongue but missus will agree lol. Rankins looks a good choice atm also


----------



## Mikedunz (May 1, 2012)

For what its worth I got a beardie just under two months ago. I have a 2 and a 3 year old and they love her. She is super tame.

Before i got her I was looking at a urmastyx as they are pure vegiterians and I thought live food would be a faff. However I now love to watch her stalk crickets.


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Wouldn't swap my baby beardie for anything. It's my first ever lizard and it's great. The kids have learnt so much about them already


----------



## Mark82 (Jun 4, 2012)

Well deffo made my mind and it's going to be a bearded dragon, but have been advised to go for one about 6-9 month old instead of a baby, as I'm new to the reptile world.??


----------



## Mikedunz (May 1, 2012)

Getting a 6 month old is a good call. That is what I did to avoid the intensive feeding schedule of a baby.


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Spiney tail monitors (ackies) are amazing you can keep a trio in a 4ft by 2ft by 2ft vivarium they are amazing I don't personally have any but friend do and wow on my to get list. They stay small Are inquestive and very tame and love to explore.
> 
> To be honest once you have the temps correct in a viv the husbandry is usually easy (for most species), have a google or look through the pictures/ threads on here to help and go for what you like, if you have the interest the passion will grow and your have a few of every rep out there


With ackies you cant keep a trio in a 4 x 2 x 2 males will get to 2 foot in length and are very very active, i have a male and female in a 6 x 2 x 2 and then i feel its too small. Plus with the temps they require it would be hard to get the gradient required.

But you cant go wrong with a beardy as a first rep

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

get a crestie there amazing


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

This Is my first reptile and I've had him from 4 weeks old and it's been easy really, it's also great to watch them grow and build that bond all the way through him growing


----------

